# Underrated Bands/Artists



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm curious what I've missed out on, and want to share a few I've found over the years.

Savatage (members created what is now TSO, or Trans-Siberian Orchestra)
Rainbow
Giant
Hall & Oates
Joe Lynn Turner
Queen
Rush (sometimes hit or miss, like the Stones)
Scorpions
Talisman/Jeff Scott Soto
Talking Heads
Tesla
Triumph
UFO

I'm sure there are plenty I have missed. Help me out :T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Didn't Chashint just start a thread covering this?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The other thread was overrated.

Of the list above I would say that Hall & Oates are most underrated.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Talking Heads is one I just heard a track from for the first time in quite a while, and it reminded me how much I really liked them back in the day. Going to have to add them to my collection...


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Rush for sure. They're probably the best band to come down from Canada. 

Jack White is another artist who has enjoyed some critical success but, other than his stint with the white stripes, hasn't really been recognized fully for his genus. Raconteurs and his solo project are, IMHO, better expressions of him as an artist.
Switch and the Spur: http://youtu.be/YpV2g3w75wM
Broken Boy Soldier: http://youtu.be/-x5skzfGp-s
I'm Shaking: http://youtu.be/XkcGuZHPbKk 

I'm going to add 2Pac to under ratted artists. While most people will agree his lifestyle was questionable and he was no roll model, hi lyrics were inspired and real like poetry.

Another wordsmith most people have never heard of is Saul Williams. This man is a true poet. He was one of the stars of Slam the documentary film. He has at least three albums out internationally, one produced and guest staring Trent Rezner of NIN. 
Black Stacy:http://youtu.be/kRsgavuG4sg
Skin of a Drum: http://youtu.be/wvlSqUjpWns


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Interesting that some of you think Rush is underrated - I have listened to them for years and thought they had a pretty big following. Not often that your drummer has his level of education...


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Maybe my viewpoint is a little skewed. I work with people mostly between the ages of 18-25

It's all I can do to get them to turn off Katy Perry and Lil' Wayne 

Most of these kids have never heard of Tribe Called Quest and De La Soul, let alone Nina Simone. To say nothing of actually hearing Floyd or Rush.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

rab-byte said:


> Maybe my viewpoint is a little skewed. I work with people mostly between the ages of 18-25
> 
> It's all I can do to get them to turn off Katy Perry and Lil' Wayne
> 
> Most of these kids have never heard of Tribe Called Quest and De La Soul, let alone Nina Simone. To say nothing of actually hearing Floyd or Rush.


Ha! I keep forgetting just how old I am...


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm 33 and feel 50 around them. I know it's just going to get worse. Lol


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

If Rush is considered under-rated (as far as this thread is concerned, anyway), might as well add April Wine to the mix. Great rock 'n roll band. "First Glance", "Harder ..... Faster" and "The Nature of the Beast" are chock full of solid tunes.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Tesla was very underrated imo.


----------



## maclick (Jan 4, 2012)

I love the early Scorpions.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

rab-byte said:


> I'm 33 and feel 50 around them. I know it's just going to get worse. Lol


Oh yeah, I have ten years on you and can vouch that it will get much worse :rofl:


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions Rab-Byte! I've not heard of some of those artists before.

I grew up in the 70's and 80's, and mostly listen to rock, but I like new things (to me anyway). I do not enjoy most newer music, so a thread like this helps me find new material!

The Talking Heads sound like they would be a blast live, with all of the percussion playing
The Scorpions have dozens of original albums, quite a diverse collection over the decades
Saw Tesla live twice: great show in a small venue


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah yeah yeahs are another good new rock band. They have a Grammy under their belt for Maps and a post punk/new wave thing going on. Their lead singer is crazy one moment she's calm and general then kicks it up into primal screams.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Queen , Rush, Scorpions and Rainbow should't be on that list not underrated at all . All of them played or play huge arenas/stadiums .


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

mechman said:


> Tesla was very underrated imo.


+1 pretty talented individually, but I'd say greater than the sum of their parts. Good live too.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Almadacr said:


> Queen , Rush, Scorpions and Rainbow should't be on that list not underrated at all . All of them played or play huge arenas/stadiums .


I consider some bands underrated because they:

currently don't receive airplay, even on classic rock stations
have an extensive body of work that includes great songs that never received airplay
have intangible 'value', or or meaningful influence

I am hoping to find some artists that HTS members share that I'm unfamiliar with. I had a friend years ago that I shared Savatage with me and I often find myself listening to their albums, which I now possess myself.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

currently don't receive airplay, even on classic rock stations
have an extensive body of work that includes great songs that never received airplay
have intangible 'value', or or meaningful influence. 
Talked to my friend about this today. Too many "singles", pushed out of the way by too many more. The craft of song building is lost nowadays. It's hard to find value, meaningful influence, etc, when most new songs on the radio are into the chorus in less than 14 seconds. I think there are a lot of underrated bands that get overlooked because "it takes too long" to listen to a song. ...where is that skip button anyway?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Skip button? It is called presets on my car stereo and before my current stereo with a flash drive, I couldn't go anywhere without hovering over the buttons while driving. I think my last stereo's preset buttons failed :whistling:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Haha! I love it. Unfortunately, where I live we don't have too many choices. My factory head unit also has no periphery input :-(. This means I make/play a lot of CDs.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

ironglen said:


> I consider some bands underrated because they:
> 
> currently don't receive airplay, even on classic rock stations
> have an extensive body of work that includes great songs that never received airplay
> ...


In Montreal we have Chom FM radio station and all the bands that i named have heavy rotation , at night they even have a show only related to heavy metal :bigsmile: 

Ok depending what you like or genre , The Aristocrats , Steve Wilson/Porcupine Tree , Queensryche(older) , Rodrigo&Gabriela(instrumental) , Keb Mo , Jeff Healey , Joe Bonamassa , Kim Churchil , Monster Truck .

I have another 2000 bands that comes to mind in several genres  .


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

willis7469 said:


> Haha! I love it. Unfortunately, where I live we don't have too many choices. My factory head unit also has no periphery input :-(. This means I make/play a lot of CDs.


When I drove cross-country over a summer, living out of my truck, I brought two cases of CD's, maybe 150 of them. I was scared of losing them, but couldn't be without them for all summer. Now, I am elated that I can travel with only a $30 flash drive with all of my music.

Another great singer, the best singer ever for Black Sabbath imo, was the deceased Ronnie James Dio. His vocals were amazing. Some people did not like his dark material, but he was an amazing vocalist; imo, soaring over Ozzy Osborne as a singer or frontman, for that matter. No disrespect to bat-eaters :blink:


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Almadacr said:


> In Montreal we have Chom FM radio station and all the bands that i named have heavy rotation , at night they even have a show only related to heavy metal :bigsmile:
> 
> Ok depending what you like or genre , The Aristocrats , Steve Wilson/Porcupine Tree , Queensryche(older) , Rodrigo&Gabriela(instrumental) , Keb Mo , Jeff Healey , Joe Bonamassa , Kim Churchil , Monster Truck .
> 
> I have another 2000 bands that comes to mind in several genres  .


Is that station available on internet?

Older Queensryche (Empire and prior) was awesome. Opera turned rock lead singer was refreshing, with some good music and lyrics too.

I've heard a little Healey and Bonamassa, but I'll have to check out the others.

Nice Avatar, I've yet to pick up that album. I have most of their albums, from Fly to the Rainbow up to Humanity (which really rocks).


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

ironglen said:


> When I drove cross-country over a summer, living out of my truck, I brought two cases of CD's, maybe 150 of them. I was scared of losing them, but couldn't be without them for all summer. Now, I am elated that I can travel with only a $30 flash drive with all of my music.
> 
> Another great singer, the best singer ever for Black Sabbath imo, was the deceased Ronnie James Dio. His vocals were amazing. Some people did not like his dark material, but he was an amazing vocalist; imo, soaring over Ozzy Osborne as a singer or frontman, for that matter. No disrespect to bat-eaters :blink:


I love both material and they are 2 different parts of Sabbath history but has a singer Ronie hands down :T .


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

ironglen said:


> Is that station available on internet?
> 
> Older Queensryche (Empire and prior) was awesome. Opera turned rock lead singer was refreshing, with some good music and lyrics too.
> 
> ...


I tell you what - I have rarely heard a male vocalist with the range of Geoff Tate - that guy can really wail!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

ALMFamily said:


> I tell you what - I have rarely heard a male vocalist with the range of Geoff Tate - that guy can really wail!


That is a fact! When I was younger, I got a boxed set, of "operation livecrime". They played "mind crime" front to back. Awesome. Saw them recently however, at some festival in Missouri I think. (Palladia) Geoff was just being a pretentious jerk, whining about the turnout, and how lame everyone was. (I think you can find it on YouTube) Felt bad for him. Got pipes though!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Andrew Wood from Mother Love Bone.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

To me a hero, underrated. To some just a singer, the late Layne Staley.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> To me a hero, underrated. To some just a singer, the late Layne Staley.


oops Wong thread. Can't keep em straight!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

willis7469 said:


> To me a hero, underrated. To some just a singer, the late Layne Staley.


To bad we couldn't get another Mad Season album. Layne had an amazingly haunting voice.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

ironglen said:


> Is that station available on internet?
> 
> Older Queensryche (Empire and prior) was awesome. Opera turned rock lead singer was refreshing, with some good music and lyrics too.
> 
> ...


The link takes you to the site that has a "listen now" feature or if you or if you have a internet radio AVR like just chose Canada and it's there . 

I have all albums from Scorpions (all in CD and several in vinyl ) a couple of DVD's and 2 BD's ( the last acoustic one in Greece is great) so i can say that i am a fan :bigsmile: 










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

B- one said:


> To bad we couldn't get another Mad Season album. Layne had an amazingly haunting voice.


+1 I have a mad season concert in my DVR! Watching paramore with my 11yr old right now on palladia.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Have to speak up for *Todd Rundgren*:

20+ studio albums
many on which he performed all instruments and vocals
produced Meatloaf, Grand Funk Railroad, Hall & Oats, The Band, Badfinger, Cheap Trick, XTC, many more (over 40 albums produced)
innovative musically and technically
I have been following him since the eary 70s. You may not know his name but you probably listen to music that was influenced by him.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Have you seen his performance on Live from Daryl's House? Fun stuff.


----------



## maclick (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh I've seen that Ep so good.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Love Daryl's house!


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

AudiocRaver said:


> Have to speak up for *Todd Rundgren*:
> 
> 20+ studio albums
> many on which he performed all instruments and vocals
> ...


Yeah, Todd was something like today's Steven Wilson - 'A Wizard; A True Star'. I saw Rundgren in the late '70s - touring 'Back to the Bars'.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

lcaillo said:


> Have you seen his performance on Live from Daryl's House? Fun stuff.


A neat series, and I enjoyed Todd's episode, and have seen him live a half dozen times over the years. One of my music heroes.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

You guys forgot another band from Canada *Triumph*

I saw UFO a few months back and Michael Schenker was unbelievable ! I've been on a Scorpions kick ever since. 

I'm hoping Queensryche gets up to Milwaukee , they are playing all the old stuff with the new singer. Be careful to see the right band . Geoff Tate is also still using the name.......:thumbsdown:

Savatage was really good ! Check out Circle 2 Circle .


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

willis7469 said:


> Love Daryl's house!


I was never a Hall and Oats fan (too pop ) but I really enjoy Daryl's house .


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

John N said:


> I was never a Hall and Oats fan (too pop ) but I really enjoy Daryl's house .


me too, but I love the show. Seen some really cool performances on it. Billy gibbons, and joe Walsh started the new season. Good stuff!


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

I am not sure Rush and Queen can be considered underrated. I agree with Rainbow and Savatage. Also early Scorpions is very underrated.

I am a metalhead and to me Overkill are really underrated. They've released 14 or 15 albums and none of them I would consider to be mediocre/bad.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lulimet said:


> I am not sure Rush and Queen can be considered underrated. I agree with Rainbow and Savatage. Also early Scorpions is very underrated. I am a metalhead and to me Overkill are really underrated. They've released 14 or 15 albums and none of them I would consider to be mediocre/bad.


Rush and queen definitely not overrated. Savatage underrated. Rainbow, meh. Loved overkill growin up. The singer is an acquired taste, but the music rips.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

willis7469 said:


> Rush and queen definitely not overrated. Savatage underrated. Rainbow, meh. Loved overkill growin up. The singer is an acquired taste, but the music rips.


That crack on Rainbow is cold maybe even Stone Cold


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

B- one said:


> That crack on Rainbow is cold maybe even Stone Cold


:rofl that was good!
My bad


----------



## musico (May 31, 2009)

Beth Hart is worth a listen. Such a great soulful voice.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Tab Benoit, an incredible guitarist and pretty talented singer and songwriter as well.


----------



## StephenEC (Nov 20, 2008)

nova said:


> Tab Benoit, an incredible guitarist and pretty talented singer and songwriter as well.


 I agree with You , Tab Benoit , has a lot of soul in his voice , and his pickin' ain't bad either


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

I really like Warren Haynes. Excellent playing and extremely well produced album.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Tweaked05 said:


> I really like Warren Haynes. Excellent playing and extremely well produced album.


Warren Haynes as several solo albums and with Gov't Mule outside his career with The Allman Brothers not underrated on my book


----------

